# lan-ordner



## Guest (22. Mrz 2006)

ich arbeite grade an nem netten java-programm und brauche hilfe:

gibt es eine möglichkeit einen ordner im lan-etzwerk freizugenen der bei jedem benutzer über den gleichen pafd aufgerufen werden kann?

zB.: ich geb nen order frei: C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/LAN-Ordner

und ein anderer ruft das irgendwie über den gleichen pfad ab... geht das? wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Dukel (22. Mrz 2006)

Wenn jeder ein Share in einem bestimmten LW Buchstaben "mountet" hat das überall den gleichen namen.
net use z: //server/share


----------



## Gast (22. Mrz 2006)

?? ich möchte gern dass folgender code geht:

try {
  r = new FileReader( server+"chat_log.txt" );
  for (int c; ( c= r.read() ) != -1; ) {
    zeichen = (char) c;
    chat.append( ""+zeichen );
  }
} catch ( IOException e ) {
  System.out.println("Fehler!");
}

Erläuterung

chat ist ein TextArea (KEIN JTextArea)
Zeichen ist (logischerweise) ein char
c ist gleich ein int

und in server steht follgendes drinnen= //MATHIAS/SharedDocs
das sind jetzt meine freigegebenen dokumente... Das: //MATHIAS/SharedDocs steht so in den netzwerkumgebungen ich rufe jetzt damit also meinen eigenen computer auf (da ich im moment keinen zugriff zu einem anderen lan-computer hab). geht das viileicht nicht wenn ich das mit dem eigenen computer versuch? es wird immer die IOEexception ausgelöst...


----------



## Murray (23. Mrz 2006)

Kann es sein, dass zwischen dem Pfad (aus der Variablen server) und dem Dateinamen ("chat_log.txt") noch ein Separator ( "/") fehlt? So wird im lokalen Dateisystem im Stammverzeichnis des aktuellen Laufwerks das Verzeichnis MATHIAS und darin die Datei SharedDocschat_log.txt gesucht. Das wird wohl unabhängig von irgendwelchen Freigaben nicht klappen  :wink:

BTW: wenn Du Code postest, verwende doch die Code-Tags


----------

